# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  χάθηκε κοκατίλ...

## dionisis

απο parrotalert μετά από εγγραφή, πολύ καλό μακάρι να αναπτυχθεί! ευχάριστω και πάλι  όλους  σας για τις πληροφορίες και την κατανόηση!

http://www.parrotalert.com/L542

----------


## douke-soula

ευχομαι να βρεθει γρηγορα το μικρο σου

----------


## vagelis76

Διονύση πολύ καλή κίνηση και δε το σκέφτηκα καν να στο πω χτες....
Περιμένουμε ευχάριστα αποτελέσματα!!!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Μακάρι να βρεθεί το μικρο σου .λείπαμε πολύ

----------


## dionisis

σας ευχαρίστω όλους παιδιά, η ελπίδα πεθαίνει  τελευταία καλή σας ημέρα!

----------


## vagelis76

Διονύση έχουμε κάτι νεότερο??????

----------


## dionisis

όπως προανέφερα στο άλλο θέμα δυστηχώς όχι... ας έχει τύχη κι αν πάλι βρεθεί στα παλία του λημέρια το''σπίτι'' του τον περιμένει! Σε ευχαριστώ Βαγγέλη χρόνια πολλά κι ότι ποθείς

----------


## zemix

διονύση εύχομαι να γυρίσει ο κοκατίλος σου ή ή κοκατίλα σου. το χω περάσει και σε καταλαβαίνω. θα σε συμπεριλάβω στην βραδυνή μου προσευχή.

----------


## zweet

ευχομαι να βρεθει το παπαγαλακι σου το συντομοτερο

----------

